# Confusion - Student Visa/Marriage



## Rich_Lovina49 (Dec 7, 2010)

In some cultures its necessary to marry to be together in a foreign country, as students, but under Immi procedures this creates all sorts of problems. It appears, applying as a student will be best in all circumstances, whether both parties are foreign or one part is Australian. I believe a number of people just choose to say nothing about their marriage.

If the overseas student (a female) can eventually gain PR via skilled migration, why go through a complex spouse 'application' pathway when she has skills and sufficient points in her own right? 

Any comments/feedback? Thanks in advance.


----------



## amberjoe (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes you are right, spousal visa take a lot of paper work and time so its preferred to get a student visa and go ahead with the things


----------



## galpgaree2 (Jan 10, 2011)

yea right
its would be easy more to you


----------

